# Ski Haus - Burlington, MA



## billski (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got a card that Ski Haus /NOTB (of Salem NH) has opened a store in Burlington this week.  Looks like they see an opportunity to fill in the hole Ski Market left in mid-market goods.   

I was really bummed when they moved from Wilmington (off I-93) to Salem, as we used to go there for mid-market stuff for my growing kids.  

I've actually found some nice private-label pants there that didn't break the bank.

The store is right at exit 32B/Burlington Mall, taking the old Tweeter space.

Well, they are precisely one mile from my house and I will be passing it on my way to work every day..  

If you are looking for spare coin, or just an equipment discount, they are hiring  sales         people, binding techs, and stock clerks.

I have to hit them up for this years lift tix rates.  Last year they offered, Cran, Rag, BW, Cannon, Bush, and Pats.  Just the thought of being able to pick up a Sugarbush ticket on my way out the door brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## kickstand (Oct 31, 2010)

My office is up Middlesex Turnpike in Bedford, so I plan on popping in there from time to time, and hopefully this week.  I think they have better hours than the shop in my town and I know they do a great job with tune-ups, so the jury is out on where I will take my skis.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 1, 2010)

Definitely a handy location for me as well as I drive by it when I leave work before getting on the highway.  Now between working in Burlington and living in Nashua, I have some choices.

Also, saw this on their site: http://skihaus.com/events.htm


----------

